
How do you get a job in algorithmic trading? - chad_strategic
http://www.strategic-options.com/insight/how-do-you-get-a-job-in-algorithmic-trading/
======
mdoabc
No banks, don't want to leave Denver, hmmm... know any hedge funds in Dever?
They probably "have it covered" as well. Try efinancialcareers.com. Keep in
mind it's a very competitive field, so it could be hard to find something
without a top CS/math degree or prior real experience.

